# Can't run mousepad on a fresh installation of FreeBSD



## ziomario (Mar 29, 2022)

I've reinstalled Freebsd but unfortunately some ports are broken and I can't even run mousepad :


```
marietto@marietto:/usr/ports/www/qt5-webengine # mousepad

ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.2: version LIBXML2_2.4.30 required by /usr/local/lib/libgtksourceview-4.so.0 not defined
```


----------



## argwings (Mar 29, 2022)

I have libxml2-2.9.12 locked here because most pkgs depend on it, but most ports now depend on the new version, probably leaving everyone at a loss as to what to do next.


----------



## ziomario (Mar 30, 2022)

The solution is to install libxml2-2.9.12 with the command `pkg install libxml` and then to reinstall XFCE and KDE 5 with `pkg install xfce` and `pkg install kde5`. I tried to compile kde5 from the ports but it stops on the qt5-webengine error `"The variable "use_system_yasm" was set as a build argument but never appeared in a declare_args() block in any buildfile"` that I have explained on another post.


----------

